# Road Rage



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

let us all be careful about how we react to dumb drivers out there. keep your cool and get to you where you are trying to get to. you can get more about this in other websites.

Off-duty SDPD officer identified in alleged road rage shooting : North County Times - Californian


pOff-duty SDPD officer identified in alleged road rage shooting
By: COLLEEN MENSCHING - Staff Writer
Sequence of events still unclear | Monday, March 17, 2008 11:07 PM PDT ∞

219 comment(s) Increase Font Decrease Font email this story print this story OCEANSIDE -- Police weren't saying much Monday about a suspected road rage incident Saturday night in which an off-duty San Diego police officer shot and wounded a Camp Pendleton woman and her 8-year-old son.

The off-duty officer, Franklin "Frank" White of Oceanside, fired an undisclosed number of shots during the incident, which happened at about 9:30 p.m. in a shopping center parking lot off Old Grove Road, said Oceanside police Sgt. Kelan Poorman.

The woman and child remained hospitalized Monday, but authorities said their injuries were not life threatening.

White is on paid administrative leave pending the outcome of the Oceanside Police Department's criminal investigation and an internal review by the San Diego Police Department, Chief William Lansdowne said Monday. White has worked for the San Diego Police Department since October 2005.

Poorman said the incident apparently began when one car cut off another car in traffic. He said one driver followed the other driver to the parking lot of the Lowe's Home Improvement store on Old Grove Road, where the shooting took place. He declined to say which car White was driving.

The other driver, a white female in her 20's, was not armed, according to Poorman. Parties from both cars called police, he said.

Poorman said he did not know whether White -- who was accompanied by his wife at the time of the incident --- was inside or outside of his car during the shooting, or whether White acted in self-defense.

"I think that's probably why the shots were fired, but I'd be speculating," Poorman said.

The injured woman is married to a Marine and lives on Camp Pendleton, Poorman said. She was taken to Sharp Memorial Hospital in San Diego, where she is still a patient.

As of Monday afternoon, she had not been interviewed, but investigators did speak with her son at Rady Children's Hospital, Poorman said.

He said Oceanside investigators are still trying to obtain surveillance video from businesses in the area

White was not in a police vehicle at the time of the incident, Poorman said.

State and federal laws give off-duty police officers the right to carry a weapon.

A countywide policy adopted in May 2007 addresses when and how off-duty officers may intervene when they observe a law being broken, said San Diego Police Department spokeswoman Monica Munoz.

The policy states that law enforcement officers retain "full power and authority" to perform policing duties when not on duty, including carrying a weapon.

Munoz said she could not comment on whether San Diego police official believe White fired his gun in a police capacity because they are not conducting the investigation into the incident.

-- Contact staff writer Colleen Mensching at (760) 739-6675 or [email protected].

post your comments about this in our thread.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> let us all be careful about how we react to dumb drivers out there. keep your cool and get to you where you are trying to get to. you can get more about this in other websites.


I say, in memory of Charlton Heston, we arm everyone with fully automatic weapons. Take a page from the Muslim playbook.



> The other driver, a white female in her 20's, was not armed, according to Poorman. Parties from both cars called police, he said.:confused


Yeah, but we all know that 20 something white girls are the most dangerous thing on earth.



> Poorman said he did not know whether White -- who was accompanied by his wife at the time of the incident --- was inside or outside of his car during the shooting, or whether White acted in self-defense.
> 
> "I think that's probably why the shots were fired, but I'd be speculating," Poorman said.:rofl:


Yeah, that's the ticket.....the unarmed 20 year old girl with her son in the car was threatening to go all Steven Seagal on that cop's a$$. 

The police dept should be condemming this outrage rather than defending the "uh suspect". The woman is damned lucky she wasn't guilty of DWB.

Oh well, upside, they won't be living in base housing much longer. I'm seeing a 7 figure settlement. I'm sure the young family has been besieged by ambulance chasers already.



> The injured woman is married to a Marine and lives on Camp Pendleton, Poorman said. She was taken to Sharp Memorial Hospital in San Diego, where she is still a patient.
> 
> As of Monday afternoon, she had not been interviewed, but investigators did speak with her son at Rady Children's Hospital, Poorman said.


Hmmm....Roid cop may have flucked with the wrong young lady and child. I'm thinking a little night recon is in order.



> White was not in a police vehicle at the time of the incident, Poorman said.


Awww.....too bad for him.



> State and federal laws give off-duty police officers the right to carry a weapon.


Andy used to make Barney carry his bullets in his shirt pocket.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent, Wing Nut! As usual, your observations and comments are spot-on. Keep on telling it like it is---we need more reality in this country as we merrily go down the toilet floating on our raft of political correctness. You're post on the "street racing" morons awile back was excellent as well. Keep up the good work,
Jeff


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> Excellent, Wing Nut! As usual, your observations and comments are spot-on. Keep on telling it like it is---we need more reality in this country as we merrily go down the toilet floating on our raft of political correctness. You're post on the "street racing" morons awile back was excellent as well. Keep up the good work,
> Jeff


Thanks for the support. My musings on our society's aversion to the concept of personal responsibility are not always welcome here or elsewhere.

I know there are a lot of decent, hard working cops out there. But when they have a bad apple in their midst, fellow officers should be the first to serve that sucker up on a silver platter, not defend the criminal with a badge. That sort of public denial hurts the credibility of the entire profession. Or perhaps that's just me.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A bad apple in any profession sheds a bad light on the rest.....Cops, contractors,financial advisors, car salesmen, doctors, etc. There are horror stories about all professions. Remember: you usually only hear the negative stuff. IE: "2 people were murdered in the USA today"......NEVER: "12,000,000,000 people made it through another day at the rat race".......There is always 3 sides to every story---person#1's story, person#2's story, and then the truth !!:willy: Keep up the good thinking! E


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

[QUA countywide policy adopted in May 2007 addresses when and how off-duty officers may intervene when they observe a law being broken, said San Diego Police Department spokeswoman Monica Munoz.

The policy states that law enforcement officers retain "full power and authority" to perform policing duties when not on duty, including carrying a weapon.



People can be idiots behind the wheel and we all deal with that, but the idea of some spokeswoman citing "full power and authority" doesn't even come close to justifying using lethal force on a mother and her 8 year old child. Lucky his marksmanship was as piss poor as his judgment. This clown wants to be a vigilante, so be it, give his name and address to the Marines and let a few of the boys at Lejune dispense their own justice.


----------



## Copasetic (Oct 20, 2008)

$20 says this prick of a cop walks. He gets off scott-free as long as he "resigns" from his career as an officer.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Good old Wing Nut...Hope he is doing well and stirring up chit on some other forum...

Mega tolerance is a *must* for today’s driving environment…


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Certainly doesn't leave much room to speculate here and if its what it appears, that cop's career is done. 

Each of us have been seriously disrespected on the roads at one time or another-some intentional and some by accident. Stay cool and stay away from the maniac that may be near you. 

My black GTO post last week surely sets the stage for some serious rage to take place. It's best to let them through and don't antagonize. 
:cool


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

update...By ALLISON HOFFMAN, Associated Press Writer

Tuesday, July 29, 2008


> A San Diego police officer claims caution prompted him to unload five bullet rounds at an 8-year-old boy and his mother during an off-duty traffic dispute, but prosecutors Tuesday called it a case of "apparent road rage."
> 
> Frank White pleaded not guilty to one felony count of discharging a firearm in a grossly negligent manner and one misdemeanor count of drawing a concealed weapon in public. He faces up to nine years in prison if convicted.
> 
> ...


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

^ Wtf!


----------

